# World's first space HOTEL to begin construction in 2025



## P4-630 (Mar 2, 2021)

World's first space HOTEL to begin construction in low Earth orbit in 2025 complete with restaurants, cinemas and rooms for up to 400 guests.


*Experts from Orbital Assembly Corporation plan to build the inner spinning wheel using robots in Earth orbit*
*Individual pods will then be launched to attach to the outer edges of this spinning wheel*
*The pods will include hotel rooms, cinemas, bars, a health spa and restaurants, and could be sold to NASA*
*So far there have been no details of what it will cost to build or stay in have been revealed by the firm *
Work is due to start on the world's first 'space hotel' in low Earth orbit in 2025 - and it will come equipped with restaurants, a cinema, spa and rooms for 400 people.

Developed by the Orbital Assembly Corporation (OAC), the Voyager Station could be operational as early as 2027, with the infrastructure built in orbit around the Earth.

The space station will be a large circle and rotate to generate artificial gravity that will be set at a similar level to the gravity found on the surface of the Moon.  

Voyager Station's hotel will include many of the features you might expect from a cruise ship, including themed restaurants, a health spa and a cinema.

It will feature a series of pods attached to the outside of the rotating ring and some of these pods could be sold to the likes of NASA and ESA for space research. 

No details of cost to build the space station, or the cost of spending a night in the hotel have been revealed, although OAC say build costs are getting cheaper thanks to reusable launch vehicles like the SpaceX Falcon 9 and the future Starship.   





Developed by the Orbital Assembly Corporation (OAC), the Voyager Station could be operational as early as 2027, with the infrastructure built in orbit around the Earth




The space station will be a large circle and rotate to generate artificial gravity that will be set at a similar level to the gravity found on the surface of the Moon




Voyager station's hotel will include many of the features you might expect from a cruise ship, including themed restaurants, a health spa and a cinema

The Voyager Class space station will be made up of a series of rings, with a number of 'modules' attached to the outermost of the rings.

Some of these 24 modules will be run by the Gateway Foundation and will be for things like crew quarters, air, water and power.

They will also include a gym, kitchen, restaurant, bar and other essential facilities for people due to be on the station longer term.

The other modules will be leased or sold to private companies and governments.

For example, people could buy one of the 20x12 metre modules for a private villa or multiple modules to create a hotel with spa, cinema and more.

Government agencies could use the station to house their own science module or as a training centre for astronauts preparing to go to Mars. 

The idea of an orbiting space station build around a central, circular wheel goes back to the earliest days of space travel, in an idea by Wernher von Braun.

He was one of the architects of the NASA Apollo programme and in the 1950s proposed a wheel-shaped habitat spinning to create artificial gravity.

The concept for the Voyager station, which is a similar idea but on a much larger scale, first came about in 2012 with the launch of the Gateway Foundation.

OAC, the firm established by the foundation to realise the vision of an orbiting station, was established in 2018 with the goal of it being operational by 2027.




It will feature a series of pods attached to the outside of the rotating ring and some of these pods could be sold to the likes of NASA and ESA for space research




Some of these 24 modules will be run by the Gateway Foundation and will be for things like crew quarters, air, water and power

If fully realised it will be the largest human created object ever put into space.

While the cost of developing and building the space station haven't been revealed, with the launch of the SpaceX Falcon 9 and in future the SpaceX Starship, it has become more viable to put large objects into orbit.

The average cost of launching material to space has been about $8,000 per kg for a long time, but the reusable nature of the Falcon 9 saw this come down to $2,000/kg and SpaceX predicts Starship will bring it to a few hundred dollars. 

Starship and other future fully reusable spacecraft will make the station viable as it will allow for regular and rapid connections between Earth and Voyager. 

The team include NASA veterans, pilots, engineers and architects, building a system that includes multiple pods for different purposes and a high-speed 'space train'.

Each of these 24 integrated habitation modules will be 20 metres long by 12 metres wide and will carry a different function - from hotel rooms to movie theatres.

The firm also expects their ring to include viewing lounges, concert venues, bars, libraries, gyms and a spa - all things you'd see on a cruise ship, but this one will cruise around the whole world every 90 minutes. 

First the team plan to test the concept with a much smaller scale prototype station and a free-flying microgravity facility similar to the International Space Station.

'This will be the next industrial revolution,' explained John Blincow, founder of the Gateway Foundation, adding it will create a new space industry. 

Rotation is 'vital' says Blincow, as it isn't viable to have people on a space station without gravity for long periods of time - and people may want to be in space for months at a time, especially when working in a hotel.

'People need gravity so their bodies won't fall apart,' said Blincow, adding that the station can help understand just how much gravity our bodies need as it will be able to increase or decrease the rate of rotation to have higher or lower gravity. 




While the cost of developing and building the space station haven't been revealed, with the launch of the SpaceX Falcon 9 and in future the SpaceX Starship, it has become more viable to put large objects into orbit





The firm also expects their ring to include viewing lounges, concert venues, bars, libraries, gyms and a spa - all things you'd see on a cruise ship, but this one will cruise around the whole world every 90 minutes




Rotation is 'vital' says Blincow, as it isn't viable to have people on a space station without gravity for long periods of time - and people may want to be in space for months at a time, especially when working in a hotel

When the testing is complete a robot named STAR - Structure Truss Assembly Robot - will build the frame for Voyager in orbi.

The first space construction will be a prototype 61 metre gravity ring in low Earth orbit that can spin up to create gravity at Mars' level - 40% of Earth's gravity.

That will take about two years to construct and has been called a 'near-term demonstrator' - when in space putting it together will take three days. 

While the hotel is the initial goal of the artificial gravity space station, the company hope to lease pod space to agencies including NASA and ESA in future. 










						World's first space HOTEL to begin construction in Earth orbit in 2025
					

Developed by the Orbital Assembly Corporation (OAC), the Voyager Station could be operational as early as 2027, with the infrastructure built in orbit around the Earth.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2021)

ELYSIUM​


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 2, 2021)

And here we go.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 2, 2021)

ive got to get myself some of what there smoking  theres nothing wrong with dreaming.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 2, 2021)

It's a feasible project. Never been done before, sure. But that doesn't mean it's just a dream lol. With enough money and talent it can be done, and looks like they have those two things.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 2, 2021)

Wonder when artificial gravity will be a thing. I dont mean just spin grav.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 2, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> doesn't mean it's just a dream


yes space hotels are possable but thats straight out of the film 2001 buddy.


----------



## ratirt (Mar 2, 2021)

Holy crap. I really don't know what to say aside of HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Mar 2, 2021)

The cost will be astronomical. But wow!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 2, 2021)

Listed price for a stay is $10,000/week , totally sold out, but tickets available on Ebay for $250,000/week Scalpers in Space.........


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jetster said:


> ELYSIUM​


I feel Elysium was allegory for the US health system.

For those of us that have been watching anime for any length of time this is not new. I wonder when we will see the first space elevator. If they build one some rich group of investors will build another. By 2050 we could have a viable colony on the Moon. I just hope they have a viable way of recycling waste.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 2, 2021)

I have pretty strong opinion that this won't happen. Especially not in that time frame.

For some reason, I also have deja vu as I have seen such claims in the past as well.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 2, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I have pretty strong opinion that this won't happen. Especially not in that time frame.
> 
> For some reason, I also have deja vu as I have seen such claims in the past as well.


I understand the skepticism, and have some of my own. _However _with the accelerated development and proven results from SpaceX allowing cheap (relatively) cargo into orbit, stuff like this is only a matter of time. 2025? maybe? probably? With enough money, certainly. Again, there is no shortage of the hyper rich wanting to show off to each other, and having the first reservation on the first space hotel would certainly be illustrious.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 2, 2021)

I tend to be optimistic when it comes to new ideas, but this is a total pipe dream. This will be shelved just like Mars One. The damn thing doesn't even have any solar panels and so it obviously bears no connection with reality. You can't just magically produce all the resources and luxuries to support 400 people in space. You can't get thousands of tonnes of infrastructure into orbit economically. But hey, at least you can wear high heels while sipping wine and sampling gourmet finger food as you watch the earth from space. That sounds quite lovely.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I have pretty strong opinion that this won't happen. Especially not in that time frame.
> 
> For some reason, I also have deja vu as I have seen such claims in the past as well.


That was then and this is now. There are people that are that rich that a group of them are already trying this. Don't worry they will find a way to mine the moon.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 2, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I tend to be optimistic when it comes to new ideas, but this is a total pipe dream. This will be shelved just like Mars One. The damn thing doesn't even have any solar panels and so it obviously bears no connection with reality. You can't just magically produce all the resources and luxuries to support 400 people in space. You can't get thousands of tonnes of infrastructure into orbit economically. But hey, at least you can wear high heels while sipping wine and sampling gourmet finger food as you watch the earth from space. That sounds quite lovely.


Compact reactors are a thing, and have been used in space for decades.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I tend to be optimistic when it comes to new ideas, but this is a total pipe dream. This will be shelved just like Mars One. The damn thing doesn't even have any solar panels and so it obviously bears no connection with reality. You can't just magically produce all the resources and luxuries to support 400 people in space. You can't get thousands of tonnes of infrastructure into orbit economically. But hey, at least you can wear high heels while sipping wine and sampling gourmet finger food as you watch the earth from space. That sounds quite lovely.


If they have a passenger jet/rocket coming it makes it much more feasible as jets can carry more than just people and if you build enough of them it could solve some of those challenges. I am also pretty sure that is an Artist's concept anyway. When I was in high school you would have been sent home if you said there were planets around other stars.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 2, 2021)

The 1% can watch the rest of the world burn from orbit.

Also, it will make a prime target for anti-satellite type missiles. Imagine some rouge organization tries to eliminate the richest ones of the human race










Nvm it already happened in CNC universe haha


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> The 1% can watch the rest of the world burn from orbit


It would be jurisprudence for the sun to release a massive CME the Opening day of that hotel.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 2, 2021)

You guys are far too optimistic about the tech.  If it's a series of modules like the ISS, Mir, Chinese space station, fine.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> You guys are far too optimistic about the tech.  If it's a series of modules like the ISS, Mir, Chinese space station, fine.


Trust me if they can build passenger jets that can reach low orbit it will change the materials available for construction. We have already mastered modular construction and the West needs (wants) a new Greed avenue.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 2, 2021)

We will see in 2025 who was right

Lots of rich people pump money into failed projects. Just see Hyperloop


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> We will see in 2025 who was right
> 
> Lots of rich people pump money into failed projects. Just see Hyperloop


If we didn't hope and dream we would still be living in caves.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 2, 2021)

the ISS is a kind of hotel i mean peoples payed to go and stop a while. its just the damage it will do to the planet getting all that stuff up theres makes me worry have thay been smoking while thinking it up. rockets are a lot better than thay used to be but still far from good for the atmos.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 2, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> the ISS is a kind of hotel i mean peoples payed to go and stop a while. its just the damage it will do to the planet getting all that stuff up theres makes me worry have thay been smoking while thinking it up. rockets are a lot better than thay used to be but still far from good for the atmos.


It's a literal % point of a drop in the bucket compared to the food/transport/manufacturing industry.

Your argument is like saying a crab trapped in a bucket of water shouldn't try to get out, because it costs energy. Yeah it's hard, yeah it's expensive, but for humanity to not go extinct within a couple centuries from resource/population crisis on earth we need an outlet and money sink for projects that can still inspire us, the stars, and for now, our own solar system provides that.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 2, 2021)

maybe we need to go extinct maybe its our path. where do you think we are going to go Mars is far to hostile to fulltime living there. we need to look after our own planet before we go on to mess up others bud.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 2, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> maybe we need to go extinct maybe its our path


im sure a half a millimeter of paper loosely covering the worlds faces will stave off extinction  personally, i cant say extinct, but a whittling down of populous might be on the horizon. despite how unpopular honesty is these days


----------



## Steevo (Mar 2, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Trust me if they can build passenger jets that can reach low orbit it will change the materials available for construction. We have already mastered modular construction and the West needs (wants) a new Greed avenue.


What does the west and greed have to do with challenging ideas of what can be done?

Also, sure some super rich people are bad... Cause they don't share with who? Don't hate people for their success, look at Elon Musk, the richest African American that I know of, and it wasn't by forcing people to buy his ideas. Why didn't you do it?


----------



## omega2021 (Mar 2, 2021)

This is nothing, imagine going beyond this.

Let's start with the playlist about this subject.
The Gateway Foundation playlist. This is a new Gateway and also funding since 2012, but no update recently on this. Please check the description info. - YouTube



Please see this youtube channel about emerging technologies, Quantum 2D materials like Graphene combined with Photonics, and Quantum Technologies.
Technology Research - YouTube

And these are the steps for the channel, in the first video.
Please do watch every video from top to bottom in each playlist.
Videos with important info to get around my channel. - YouTube


----------



## omega2021 (Mar 2, 2021)

I split the comment into 2, to separate and make the other shorter for others to find the links.
If you see any typos such as about a link in this comment at the top, it's probably for my other comment above.

If a mod is reading, please do understand that I am not trying to promote, it is based upon learning for innovation to a whole other level, only a mind as open as mine will understand this, would need to be on my level.

And I love sharing this stuff with others.

-------------------

Keep in mind that you should wonder and ask yourself why they aren't using any of these, or maybe will but not mentioned which is cruel for them not to reply and they have admitted to being a little biased for the space station, same with some of the other companies for fusion energy reactors, Nasa and SpaceX also going down that biased and linear path and some other companies for other technologies, they could be using innovation to a whole other level, e.g. with Graphene combined with Photonics, and Quantum Technologies, but they are deciding not to and they ignore emails I send to the companies to collaborate with them and brainstorm.
Talk about being shunned away and neglected, you should ask yourself why they are doing this, what is their hidden agenda for such a linear path, when the innovation can be taken to a whole other level, and they won't do this, some of their projects as you know are decades away when they do not have to be, so you should really ask yourself why they are doing this in such a biased and linear way that is from their own hidden agendas, and not willing to collaborate for innovation to a whole other level. Clearly shown from the "created playlists" on the channel in the link from my other comment.

Something else to keep in mind about the space station, they mentioned for SpaceX to dock with their Starships at the space station and Gateway that they have planned to make with 3D laser printers, drones / bots with VR that people can use from Earth to guide and control during the building process, they also create frames to make this possible in 3 years with a Gateway much larger than the International Space Station, but again as noted, they will probably take until 2025 or later to open for the general public to use the space station and Gateway.
I'm sure a lot of you didn't know how fast they could make the space station and Gateway, though someone should have told those that will make it.. "The Gateway Foundation" and Orbital Assembly corp... that they should have looked into Graphene 3D printing with also using Photonics as the energy source, and Quantum Technologies mentioned here.
Supposedly Photon Force Fields aka Deflector Shields are possible from the Alcubierre - Froning warp drives, check a playlist in the created playlists from the link for more on this about the Alcubierre - Froning warp drives, this would be useful to protect the space station and Gateway planned to be made.
And they mentioned like "silicon valley" basically the rich, and if a company from another country or anywhere in the world wants in first, they said first come.. first serve so expect it to be difficult to get there to the space station without money and being first in line and so on.
They also mentioned

Something else to note here, in their videos they mentioned that it will be for mining an asteroid, this asteroid is full of gold, other minerals / materials, and so on, and there is a huge space race from many space companies to get there.
This is one of the agendas of The Gateway Foundation with their space station as you guys have seen in this thread we are commenting under, they are driven by greed to get into space... this is sad.
Just like Captain Picard said in the movie Star Trek: First Contact, when he was talking to the woman about the Titanium on the ship after going back into the past and showing her around, she asked him how he got all that Titanium, and that it costed her a fortune just to get so much, and Picard replied with something about "in the future we are inspired by innovation which motivates us", or something like that, I don't recall but you get the point, and such inspiration means they have quite the passion and open minds to do so, this removes currency / money from the future.
Also something to point out here, a fusion energy video mentioned that fusion energy would remove money, and everything would be free, and things going around about fusion energy could be in 5 years, so Star Trek: First Contact is getting things right, but at this rate, it's accelerating.

They will use the space station for mining the asteroid, yes it will be for hotels, markets, jobs inside the space station, engineering jobs also, but their main goal and agenda is.. quite literally.. to mine that asteroid and be the first if not second under SpaceX and Elon, to be the first Trillionaire and beyond with whoever gets there first, because the asteroid would make everyone on Earth currently as the time of this message.. a billionaire, and that's each person.
And you can also find this asteroid in a playlist, called "asteroid mining / space mining is becoming a reality", in the created playlists from the link in my other comment.
Watch all videos from top to bottom in that order, in each playlist.

-------------------------------------------

Imagine if they decided to use a Spintronics Twistronics Graphene Photonic - Quantum chip for their control room.
Also for other rooms, and Graphene combined with Photonics for the way it is made throughout the space station, to learn more, go to the youtube channel and watch the 2 videos near the top in the Graphene playlist, and then watch the Photonic Computing playlist on the energy that could be used instead to replace electricity "see the big picture there" for Photons instead of electron flow across Graphene, and Quantum Technologies all over the channel. And the ion - trapped Quantum Computer.. converts Ions into artificial Photons, imagine the uses there, not just for Photonic - Quantum chips, but for energy with artificial Photons.

Graphene isn't artificial (man made), and with its special properties, think about how unique and rare that is to find such an advanced material known as a Quantum 2D material, "wonder material of our future", and so on..
Graphene will revolutionize everything, including advanced engineering.

We need a paradigm shift in materials and ideas.
This basically means "a civilization is only as good as the material it uses".

Our reality is based upon the Physics that we understand, and as the Physics we understand is changed and updated, so too our reality changes with it.
Now imagine going into Quantum Physics as the result, which is what we are doing.

Graphene is one layer of pure carbon atoms, and Graphite is just stacked Graphene, such as your Graphite pencil, it's not poisonous like the lead pencil, carbon is in us from foods and makes up about 15% - 25% of our body, carbon is also the basis for all living things, plant and animal, land and water animals.
And so imagine fossil fuels "think about why the word fossil is in there", oil, coal, rubber, biomass, anything with carbon in it can be turned into Graphene, there is a process for this called Flash Graphene, which is a new method to try and scale it up in its purest form, which is safe. And Graphene is more stable than any other material, it won't crack or vibrate as bad as other materials, on top of being the strongest material and hardest compared to Diamonds which are also made out of carbon and another, think about crystals, transparency and optics like Photonics to have your mind blown if you think about Graphene optics for Photonics at that point because of its transparency.
Carbon (Carbo) in Latin = coal.

So there you have it, now you know what we can do with the fossil fuel and get rid of the corruption there, see the big picture. And fossil fuels would go into good use, and anything with carbon in it, to make the Quantum 2D material known as Graphene.

Graphene can do many other amazing things, it can solve world problems, and political problems. As innovation does solve political problems, now you know why if you go to the "created playlists" in the link for the channel and watch all the playlists.
Graphene can also be clothes so imagine super strong, super light and thin, can bend, flex, stretch, and Graphene is a 99.9% bacterial killer so imagine your clothes won't stink and sweat would run through it with the jacket prototypes out there to buy "find out more on this in the created playlists from the link to the channel".
Graphene walls as the lights is a thing, imagine Graphene walls without wires, Graphene walls kill the bacteria so mold won't grow, Graphene cement walls already shown in a playlist in the link, can heat up the rooms when too cold or cool them off when too warm, defrosting sidewalks and cars / car windows, the list goes on.

Graphene food is also already planned, and just about everything that you can think about used in daily life is also planned, and so Graphene will revolutionize everything, like devices, machines, vehicles, buildings / structures, space exploration and so on, again the list goes on, this is just the start, Graphene has unlimited potential and unlocks new possibilities. Imagine a material like this as the basis / standard for all our products today and new products for the future, with Photonics (Photons) flow across Graphene "which can be done now" quite literally, and used to make new Quantum Technologies.

And then imagine Quantum Computers in Chemistry for new medicines and new materials, to go beyond Graphene, and how advanced that would make us in a very short time, because Quantum Computers can make Quantum Simulations and can solve big algorithms very fast in seconds or minutes for what would take a super computer 10,000 years to solve or a classical computer for the same big algorithm would take millions or billions of years to solve, those 2 things such as Quantum Simulations and solving big algorithms very fast, this makes us very advanced because imagine breakthroughs as the result that would take thousands of years to finally have technology at that level and would be done in a very short time such as seconds, minutes, days, weeks, months, a year, or maybe and hopefully within a couple years and not a decade or decades without corruption in the industry and world causing it to take longer, add on top of that the safety validations, regulations, political nonsense and so on that would delay it longer, and let that sink in how fast we can have emerging technologies now, but delayed because of these corruption issues, short sighted behavior or bias because they mention safe science first instead of warp drives as a first priority to get to planets just to test safe science "see the youtube channel called Bright Side with the video about it, will upset you on how small and short - sighted they think, and twisting the general publics minds of the naive", and that isn't the only youtube channel to do this, they aren't allowing people to see the truth about all point of views for innovation to a whole other level and where we really can go with it, because politics runs these types of youtube channels, talking mainstream media in this way isn't always honest and showing everything such as the positive side of it, they don't even show a little optimism, it's so biased towards pessimism from greed and corruption, and it makes the general public so pessimistic and skeptical.
Which is also why I am showing the youtube channel in the link from my other comment above, because it's not from greed and corruption. It is from someone who cares, has a passion for innovation to a whole other level to help accelerate the advancement of our civilization, the love in all this to share with others, which inspires from such amazing and good innovation and motivates as the result in such positive ways. And so please do not take the youtube channel wrong because of things you don't see or understand, shown on the channel in the link, but do watch everything, watch all the playlists in the link from my other comment above.

Also think about Quantum Computers in Chemistry for new medicines that would take a thousand years to develop in the lab, would be done in seconds, minutes, days, weeks, months, or years on a Quantum Computer.
With Quantum Computers, it is based upon the size and type of big algorithm, and the amount of Qubits, breakthroughs for Qubits, and all around Quantum Computing breakthroughs to make it faster and better, more efficient, even with less Qubits. Over time.. Quantum Computers will solve big algorithms faster than previous Quantum Computers, so imagine the possibilities of many emerging technological breakthroughs to come that would take a very long time such as a thousand or thousands of years from now, done in a very short time by a Quantum Computer and this could advance us beyond what you could imagine.

Quantum Teleportation which is real but it uses data to clone objects, at the moment this only teleports small data for a Quantum Internet using Photon (light) particles, they do use other types such as electrons but please let us move on to something better than electricity, electrons are old, a thing of the past, yesterdays news, the same goes with silicon, copper, plastics, rubber and steel.. let's move beyond those to Graphene, which we should be using instead, and don't get me started on scaling it up and price, but it takes "you" quite literally to find a new way that is safe to scale it up, which lowers the cost and produces the material faster in larger amounts, though this needs to be done in Graphene's purest form, for its special properties to be 100%, such as 200 times stronger than most steels, 100 times stronger than the strongest steel, better than copper in electricity and heat "thermal conductivity", also as a semiconductor and super conductor at the magic angle of 1.1 degrees of Graphene known as Graphene Twistronics, let's also not forget Graphene Spintronics, now apply all this to Graphene combined with Photonics for the Photon to flow across Graphene using both Spintronics and Twistronics with the Photons, while the Photons flow across Graphene.

Star Wars and Star Trek old Sci - fi didn't have Graphene or Quantum Computers, there's a chance they didn't have Photonics either, let that sink in as to how advanced we really are becoming and already are with some Quantum Technologies out there such as early Quantum Computers on the market right now, and imagine them with Graphene and Photonics.
Think about Star Trek with all the buttons, imagine these with Graphene combined with Photonics as the standard and basis for how things are built out of this, and then imagine Quantum Technologies formed from this basis of Graphene combined with Photonics for the space ships, from the inside - out quite literally, anything you can think of in the ship, from the inside to the outside, any rooms in the show. Now try to imagine.. how advanced they would have been in Star Trek with those 3 things. They still do not use Graphene in the new Star Trek shows, I don't think they use Photonics, and in a way they don't use Quantum Computers either, just other Quantum Technologies, but imagine how advanced that would make them, all 3 things.
And most Sci - fi shows use Titanium, and Graphene goes beyond that, so imagine and let that sink in to blow your mind in how advanced we would be with Graphene combined with Photonics in the way that everything is made on the space ship inside - out, and Quantum Computers on-board the space ships, but also let your mind be blown even more to think about how not only these would change, but how emerging technologies from new inventions for the space ships would be created from innovation to a whole other level, revolutionizing the entire space ship and adding even newer technologies that you can't even begin to imagine, on the space ships.

Things possible right now would be. -
Quantum Teleportation, let's only use non-living things / objects, and teleport objects like devices, machines, vehicles, buildings / structures, and other things for space exploration, to other planets like Mars and beyond our solar system, as it matures to teleport larger objects as it would clone them on other planets, this would be very useful for SpaceX and their Mars Colony, also colonies on other moons and planets they have planned. Think about Quantum Teleportation to the planet Proxima B in the solar system known as Alpha Centauri, the closest to us, send the particles there and back with Quantum Teleportation, a round trip would be 3 years, at 3 times the speed of light currently with Quantum Teleportation, now imagine as it matures to be faster and to get places in space such as to other solar systems and galaxies sooner.

The Quantum Internet is coming in a decade from a prototype in Chicago with fiber optics, they have already tested this, and China has already tested this in 2016 with their satellites, and The Quantum Internet uses Quantum Teleportation, imagine using satellites for this, send it there to Alpha Centauri, it would simulate the planet Proxima B, and then send the info back to Earth as an image, video, or 3D Volumetric Hologram. The Quantum Internet can be used by satellite in space, through the air as wireless, and through fiber optics, also it is worth pointing out using large lasers with Quantum Teleportation in space, not just satellites.
And so imagine sending it to Proxima B, collecting data, and sending the data back to Earth as an image, video, or 3D Volumetric Hologram.
This is before Quantum Teleportation matures for larger objects to be teleported and cloned on other planets, hopefully no objects alive, but this is very useful to send your phone, computer, some industrial machine, car / vehicle, and buildings / structures. Now imagine 3D printing Graphene devices, machines, vehicles, structures with Graphene 3D printers as they are sent there, or teleported there as a cloned object, again this is as it matures.

Quantum Sensors.

Quantum Simulations.

Quantum Jumps / Quantum Leaps, someone mentioned that it's now possible because of how the universe works with atoms, we now have computers powerful enough to do so, if you look at Quantum Computing, and Quantum Jumps / Quantum Leap is a hot topic online everywhere. You will find some of this about Quantum Jumps / Quantum Leaps, under the "created playlists" from the link provided in my other comment, when you watch all the playlists, you will find this in several places there in the link.

Warp Drives are real, we have the technology for them, we just haven't built or used them because we don't have the energy to use them yet, let that sink in.
Go to the links provided and go to the "created playlists" on the channel to learn about all these things, don't just be short - sighted, skeptical and ignorant, and don't be pessimistic, cherry - picking / nitpicking or contradicting.

There are many other things to see that are real in the "created playlists", in that link from my other comment.

------------

Watch all playlists from the "created playlists" found on the channel in the link starting from the bottom playlists. Click on "created playlists" on the channel and start at the bottom.
Watch the first 2 videos in the Graphene playlist, but be sure to come back to the rest of the videos later in each playlist, it's very important to come back to them and watch them all as soon as possible.
Though it is important to see all 3 categories such as Graphene combined with Photonics, and Quantum Technologies, to watch all these playlists, but all the videos are important to come back to as soon as possible, and watch them all asap.

Don't forget the articles, info and other links in each playlist description by going to the created playlists on the channel and then clicking on "view full playlist", after the playlist opens to see multiple videos, look to the left and then click the "show more" button to scroll through each playlist description.
Please start at the top of the playlist with the videos, no cherry - picking / nitpicking or contradicting. Try to watch the playlists like you would a movie, don't talk during them and give your full attention with no distractions, turn up the volume enough to hear each video properly, and open your mind to learn what is being shown, even rewind to parts of the video if you have to catch anything, and sometimes rewatching videos helps to find out what else we might have missed and for more big pictures to be seen there.

Make sure you watch all the playlists though starting from the bottom of the "created playlists" from the channel in the link.
Save the link to your browser's favorites, from my other comment above, and only go to the "created playlists", not the videos tab.

Also manually check back with the playlists under the created playlists, don't just subscribe, make sure you also watch all the playlists, but remember to check back for any updates to playlists, sometimes there might be a playlist updated with new videos and you wouldn't know, not even by looking at the created playlists without going to each playlist and looking for new videos and playlist description articles with new info and links.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

Steevo said:


> What does the west and greed have to do with challenging ideas of what can be done?
> 
> Also, sure some super rich people are bad... Cause they don't share with who? Don't hate people for their success, look at Elon Musk, the richest African American that I know of, and it wasn't by forcing people to buy his ideas. Why didn't you do it?


That used to be the way of it. Just look at the "Gig" economy. Unions are on the way out in traditional work spaces and the rich are richer today than ever before. I am not hating on anyone. The concept of working at a Company and building a career in that company is gone. That's not something that you or I did.

We ignorantly drove cars with leaded gasoline for most of the 20th century and people fought tooth and nail not to reverse it. We gave our manufacturing to China, We killed the North American Economy by allowing a retailer to buy 95% of it's product from China and compete with existing retailers that were in traditional markets. Their success breeds a knock off effect so that in Canada one player in our food industry tries to mimic it and buys every other player in the 20 years after free trade. In the math(or aftermath) 400,000 jobs were lost directly from that industry. The last was Schneiders a company that built a city. The Ministry of the Environment was created in the 70s in Canada, In fact there is still a law that if a prospector finds precious metals or other materials they have a right to dig up your backyard and there is nothing you can do. Take a drive through the "rust belt" and see the effects of those factories closing and then take a drive through Manhattan or certain parts of Florida and ask yourself if the rich care. If we know that 1% of what they have spent on the Mars mission could have solved our Global food crisis how can we give them a pass. 

If Elon Musk is African American you got me because I thought he grew up in Canada. Where he would have been a Canadian regardless of his background. There are rich people who are kind hearted but it is rare and I don't think for a second that they are funding this. Would you think that any of the people that Bill Gates stepped on in life would call him a philanthropist?


----------



## omega2021 (Mar 2, 2021)

I really got excited to come here and create an account just to share all this from my other 2 comments above, I felt that I had to let you all know and it's extremely important to me.
I'm not a bot, please understand the way I show info. lol

I really do have a passion for this stuff as shown in the links and the info in my other comments above, which inspires me, and motivates me as the result.
I had no intentions of making other comments, I really wanted to share the links and info from my other 2 comments with you guys, and as mentions it's extremely important to me.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 2, 2021)

omega2021 said:


> I split the comment into 2, to separate and make the other shorter for others to find the links.
> If you see any typos such as about a link in this comment at the top, it's probably for my other comment above.
> 
> If a mod is reading, please do understand that I am not trying to promote, it is based upon learning for innovation to a whole other level, only a mind as open as mine will understand this, would need to be on my level.
> ...


Forget about Star Trek. What you are talking about is right up Gundam alley. Actually the Expanse would be good.


----------



## omega2021 (Mar 2, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Forget about Star Trek. What you are talking about is right up Gundam alley. Actually the Expanse would be good.


Yes I watched Gundam Wing as a teen at the end of 1999 - early 2000.

Actually I was thinking about Gundam 00, the moment a video was shown about a space station from someone's comment on the first page in this thread. : )

I haven't seen Gundam 00 since 2011, and haven't really been watching Gundam since then, a lot has happened like game development / programming and then research with innovation about Graphene combined with Photonics, and Quantum Technologies, and other things like warp drives and so on, things I didn't even know about before the end of 2018, early 2019 in the technology side and about materials.

I didn't mean that I didn't know Star Trek and Star Wars, and other old and new Sci - Fi, just that I didn't know that these things were real "the things mentioned above in this comment and more found on the youtube channel in the link from my first comment", and Quantum Computers I can add to that list of real because in the 1900's.. they had the hardware built, but they didn't know how to improve it better, they didn't know how to brainstorm it because there wasn't enough interest, inspiration and innovation from the people today that are helping with breakthroughs and prototypes with Quantum Computing as the example, on top of that.. there are more people interested and brainstorming / innovating that are brilliant compared to before, especially some young scientists, now imagine many other emerging technologies like with warp drives and other types that are accelerating in development.
Like they say, technology is accelerating so fast, you can't keep up with it. And in the 1900's, evidently it wasn't the same or we would have had Quantum Computers, warp drives and many other things already decades later. And so we would be far more advanced than we are now, and if we didn't have the warp drives yet, they would be almost ready today "as the time of this message".

I like that you thought about Gundam, even know I don't think much about it these days or weapons when it comes to space exploration, I'm to a whole other level, all I think about are the warp drives and not the weapons when it comes to space exploration, I have left everything else behind to further advance our civilization in the right way. On top of that, things extremely important in how products are made, like the materials being used, Photonics for the energy source, and Quantum Technologies, adds a whole other level to that for space exploration, "while we are in space, not just using telescopes to say something doesn't exist when I think we need to go there to other solar systems and galaxies, and beyond to explore our universe so that we go there to have the proof in-person, and not because a telescope or something else says so that they don't exist, so we need to go there for the truth with emerging technologies and Quantum 2D materials that they are made out of, a long with Photonics, and yes with Quantum Technologies also".

One thing I noticed about the particle accelerators / particle colliders and the Higgs Boson particle, when it was discovered not very many years ago, it did remind me of Gundam 00 the show at the start with episode one and the green particles coming out of the mech.
However.. I have since changed a lot and moved on to something that goes beyond that as seen on the youtube channel under the created playlists in the link from my first comment.

Please do check out the youtube channel in the link I provided from my first comment, go to the "created playlists", start from the bottom, watch just the first 2 Graphene videos in the Graphene playlist, and then move on to the Photonics Computing playlist for Photonics and see the big picture there, next would be the Quantum Computing playlist and so on, from right to left in the bottom row, do the same with the next and work your way to the top playlists.
You might want to watch all of the Photonic Computing playlist and Quantum Computing playlist, and any other playlist after that, come back to watch all the videos from the Graphene playlist asap though because they are very important, and watch all the other videos missed from other playlists. It's important to also note that moving to every playlist to see other big pictures is recommended, and then come back asap to other videos in each playlist to watch all the rest of them in order from top to bottom.
Be sure to watch them like a classroom or movie, full attention without talking to truly understand what I am trying to show people, sometimes re-watching videos helps too as it's like watching a movie again and noticing things you didn't before, gives you an even bigger picture with things you missed in the videos.




I like how you kept things positive in your comment, I don't get very much of that anymore, not even on youtube, people are cruel and don't even want me around when others a year ago told me to "keep being awesome and informative", the youtube algorithm is getting more aggressive now and I'm basically silenced from showing people amazing things in a positive way.
And what is shown on the channel in the link from my first comment above, it's civilization advancing important, that's how important it is for people to be aware and learn from.


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Mar 3, 2021)

2025 ?! I think that these are fraudsters who will steal people's money.


----------



## Vario (Mar 3, 2021)

TumbleGeorge said:


> 2025 ?! I think that these are fraudsters who will steal people's money.


Yep I agree, this really seems like an investment scam.  The garbage concept art makes it seem even more fishy.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Even if they don't take the money and run, I can't see these people short changing themselves on salaries or lifestyle.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 3, 2021)

Finally, we will get herd evolution going... since it has all but stopped on the surface of the planet, under the debilitation of the magnetosphere.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 30, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> im sure a half a millimeter of paper loosely covering the worlds faces will stave off extinction  personally, i cant say extinct, but a whittling down of populous might be on the horizon. despite how unpopular honesty is these days


Your post is pretty irrelevant to space travel, but don't worry, the frog god eats antimaskers/masker equally.



mouacyk said:


> Finally, we will get herd evolution going... since it has all but stopped on the surface of the planet, under the debilitation of the magnetosphere.


It's continued fine.  For frogs.


----------



## Bones (Mar 30, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> *The cost will be astronomical*. But wow!



Will Captain Obvious be assigned command once it opens?
I mean he obviously finds the best deals on rooms you know - Maybe he'll give them too.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2021)

Another way for millionaires to spend their money.


----------



## basco (Mar 30, 2021)

mining is bad buhuu and this shit is thumbs up for you ?

and imagine the awe inspiring scene when looking down to earth and then watching a bad movie.

money makes the world go around


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 30, 2021)

i dont think it will be done that quickly if it starts 2025, space has too many complications and lots of safety restrictions needs to be in place.
more likely in 2035 or 2040 completion


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Mar 30, 2021)

Space costs as much as space companies can blackmail society into paying them. Otherwise, the real cost is probably much lower.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 30, 2021)

Steevo said:


> What does the west and greed have to do with challenging ideas of what can be done?
> 
> Also, sure some super rich people are bad... Cause they don't share with who? Don't hate people for their success, look at Elon Musk, the richest African American that I know of, and it wasn't by forcing people to buy his ideas. Why didn't you do it?


Nikola Tesla was creating a way to wireless transmit electricity. When Westinghouse found out he shut him down and they (the rich and powerful) pretty much black listed him after that. In the the 1950s (there is a movie about it) a car was made that ran completely on water but GM, Ford and Chevy lobbied to have it shut down. Erin Brokovich is famous because she is the mother of the environmental movement it is insane to think that Government environmental agencies in North America are a child of the 70s. It's not about being rich but how they got their is the issue. Even Elon Musk had to fight them to get his car sold in certain States.


----------



## basco (Mar 30, 2021)

and porsche had an electric car but yeah you know the outcome.
quote:
In 1898, Ferdinand Porsche designed the Egger-Lohner C.2 Phaeton. The vehicle was powered by an octagonal electric motor, and with three to five PS it reached a top speed of 25 km/h









						The history of Porsche begins electrically
					

The electric powertrain is embedded deep in the Porsche DNA.




					newsroom.porsche.com


----------



## 64K (Mar 30, 2021)

Cool. That space hotel would probably cost many billions of dollars but I would love to stay there for a week if it ever becomes a reality.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Mar 30, 2021)

Bones said:


> Will Captain Obvious be assigned command once it opens?
> I mean he obviously finds the best deals on rooms you know - Maybe he'll give them too.


What part of Alabama you frum boy?


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 30, 2021)

Great, no we can over populate leo with useless duct taped shit that will block our exit from this shit hole until they all fail and fall back to earth raining fire and brimstone not seen since Sodom and Gamorrah.


----------



## SpaceGeek (May 13, 2021)

Even if this hotel opens soon, I don't think it will be crowded. Space hotel is an incredibly expensive project, and, moreover, it's not the most necessary thing to be done now. Btw, I can't understand how this corporation plans to build a hotel when the problem of space debris is so acute? Did they forget that even small pieces of space junk can destroy the hotel and take people's lives? I think it's better to spend money on finding a good way to deal with the junk on LEO first.


----------

